# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حس درس خوندن

## Dr.GajaR

سلام به همه کنکوریا :Yahoo (117): 
یه سوال داشتم میخاستم بدونم چرا گاهی اوقات اصن حس درس خوندن نداریم ؟:yahoo (21):
میدونم حس درس رو خودمون باید بوجودش بیاریم اما گاهی اوقات حتی حوصله ادمم نمیکشه واس درس
شما راه حلی دارین واس این موضوع؟ممنون میشم ذکر کنین

----------


## hero93

سلام وقتی به هدفتون روزی 5 دقیقه فکر کنید و خودتون تو دانشگاه مورد علاقه تصور کنید وبه این فکر کنید که همه زنگ می زنن تبریک می گن انگیزه ایجاد میشه یا به عکس فکر کنید اگه قبول نشید این باعث میشه بیشتر بخونید اگه حوصله  خوندن یه درس خواص ندارید اون برمی گرده به اموزش که خوب اموخته نشده که می تونید از کلاس یا دی وی دی استفاده کنید که خودش باعث انگیزه میشه نوشتن ساعت مطالعه هم باعث رقابت با خود میشه و...

----------


## konkuriha

یه برنامه ریزی و قول دادن به خود که اجراش کنید باعث میشه خوب بخونید

----------


## Joker72

> سلام به همه کنکوریا
> یه سوال داشتم میخاستم بدونم چرا گاهی اوقات اصن حس درس خوندن نداریم ؟:yahoo (21):
> میدونم حس درس رو خودمون باید بوجودش بیاریم اما گاهی اوقات حتی حوصله ادمم نمیکشه واس درس
> شما راه حلی دارین واس این موضوع؟ممنون میشم ذکر کنین


وضعیت شما که بد نیست فقط بعضی وقتا حس درس خوندن نداری خیلی ها هستن که کلا حوصله ندارن...
به هر حال شما واسه یه روز (روز کنکور) یک سال وقت دارید و اگه برنامه دستی نداشته باشی کاملا طبیعیه اگه بی حوصله بشی،سرد بشی و حتی هدفت رو فراموش کنی.
برنامه ریزی کن انشالله مشکلت حل میشه.
اگه هم واسه برنامه ریزی مشکل داری از مشاور ها کمک بگیر.

----------


## mika

به نظر من 1-2 جلسه برو مشاوره 
منم این مشکل رو داشتم با مشاوره حل شد

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> وضعیت شما که بد نیست فقط بعضی وقتا حس درس خوندن نداری خیلی ها هستن که کلا حوصله ندارن...
> به هر حال شما واسه یه روز (روز کنکور) یک سال وقت دارید و اگه برنامه دستی نداشته باشی کاملا طبیعیه اگه بی حوصله بشی،سرد بشی و حتی هدفت رو فراموش کنی.
> برنامه ریزی کن انشالله مشکلت حل میشه.
> اگه هم واسه برنامه ریزی مشکل داری از مشاور ها کمک بگیر.


دقیقا مشکل بنده هم همین برنامه ریزی درسیه  :Yahoo (117): 
 واس ی هفته که برنامه میریزم وقتی نرسیدم با اون مدت زمانی که تعیین کردم اجراش کنم 
دوباره میشینم ی برنامه جدید میریزم 
اصن ی وضعی کلافه میشم که ...

----------


## SNIPER

منم همینطوری هستم الان به زور دارو دارم درس میخونم. 
داروهایی مثل ونافلاکسین و نورترپتلین و دزیپرامین شدیدا انگیزه و نشاط ایجاد میکنن برای آدم ولی حتما باید توسط متخصص اعصاب تجویز بشن

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> منم همینطوری هستم الان به زور دارو دارم درس میخونم. 
> داروهایی مثل ونافلاکسین و نورترپتلین و دزیپرامین شدیدا انگیزه و نشاط ایجاد میکنن برای آدم ولی حتما باید توسط متخصص اعصاب تجویز بشن


انگیزه زا ؟؟
افسرده نیستم   :Yahoo (106):  فقط حس درس خوندن گاهی اوقات ندارم

----------


## Joker72

> دقیقا مشکل بنده هم همین برنامه ریزی درسیه 
>  واس ی هفته که برنامه میریزم وقتی نرسیدم با اون مدت زمانی که تعیین کردم اجراش کنم 
> دوباره میشینم ی برنامه جدید میریزم 
> اصن ی وضعی کلافه میشم که ...



مشکل انگیزه شما یا اینکه شما درس خون هستید یا نه نیست. مشکل برنامه شماست.
الان من نمیدونم ولی مثلا شما جوگیر میشید یه برنامه میزارید و میگید من روزی 23 ساعت و نیم درس میخونم و شاید یه چند روز بتونید ادامه بدید ولی معلومه که نمیشه این برنامه رو اجرا کرد پس ولش میکنید اینبار اصلا یه هفته هم کلا درس نمیخونید.
بعد طبق تجربه دو هفته پیشت برنامه میزارید روزی 3 ساعت بخونید و شروع به اجرا کردن برنامتون میکنید و باز بعد چند مدت خودتون میفهمید که با این برنامه هم نمیشه به جایی رسید و باز نا امیدی و یه هفته درس نخوندن واگه این چرخه ادامه پیدا کنه (که برای خیلی از کنکوریها میکنه)تمام فرصتتون واسه امتحان کردن برنامه های مختلف هدر میره و تا چشم باز میکنی کنکور هم تموم شده.
پس اگه از من بپرسی پیشنهاد میکنم برو پیش یه مشاور و شرایط خودتو بهش بگو و بشینید باهم یه برنامه مناسب شرایط خودتون تنظیم کنید که از زمان باقی مونده حداکثر استفاده رو ببرید.انشالله که موفق باشید.
و من الله توفیق...

----------


## Papari

من برنامه ریزی میکنم روزای اول با شوق و ذوق اجراش میکنم ولی کم کم....!!
اینکه بتونیم همیشه انگیزه اجرای برناممونو داشته باشیم نشونه اراده قوی واسه رسیدن به هدفه وگرنه هنوز اونقدام به فکر هدفمون نیسیم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

----------


## H03ein

*معمولا* چیزی به اسم حس درس خوندن وجود نداره چون در اکثر موارد *مجبوریم* بخونیم!
حالا در این بین، بعضیا باهاش خوب برخورد میکنن و خودشونو میکشونن بالا
بعضیا هم کلا بیخیال میشن! (همون n هزار نفری که سیاهی لشکر کنکورو تشکیل میدن)

فقط باید احساس *نیاز* بکنی،اونوقته که درس شیرین میشه

----------


## MohammadT

دوستان مشکل من هم استرسه از صبح تا شب استرس شدید دارم و این باعث میشه نتونم چیزی بخونم برای رفع استرس شدید چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## fereshteh71

هر قدر احساس گناه داشته باشید گذشته تغییر نمیکند وهر چه قدر استرس داشته باشید اینده عوض نمیشود.

----------


## na3r!n

منکه دوروز مونده به ازمون حوصله ندارم یه کلمه ام بخونم:yahoo (21):

----------


## mbt.danial

یادت باشه حس - از طرف شیطونه که میاد......نذار از ذهنت بهت ضربه بزنه....
همون موقعی که حس بدی داری یه کار کن درس واست شیرین بشه..مثلا...پلو خودت شیرینی و میوه بذار...با یه اهنگ لایت...حس خوبی بهت میده...تازه مشکل فقط تو شروعه...یه ربع که بشه حله...

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> *معمولا* چیزی به اسم حس درس خوندن وجود نداره چون در اکثر موارد *مجبوریم* بخونیم!
> حالا در این بین، بعضیا باهاش خوب برخورد میکنن و خودشونو میکشونن بالا
> بعضیا هم کلا بیخیال میشن! (همون n هزار نفری که سیاهی لشکر کنکورو تشکیل میدن)
> 
> فقط باید احساس *نیاز* بکنی،اونوقته که درس شیرین میشه


قبول دارم اجباره اما گاهی اوقات اصن علاقه ای نداری به خوندن درس اونم هر چی که باشه ....
اصن مهر ماه این شکلی نبودم اما الان که میخام درس بخونم انگار ازش فراریم 
فقط به فکر اینم زود از اتاق در برم !
 :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دو تا نقطه ضعف دارم 
یکی نبود اعتماد به نفسه بعدیشم نداشتن علاقس 
ترس دارم از اینکه نمرم کم شه یا طق برنامه پیش نرم

----------


## H03ein

> قبول دارم اجباره اما گاهی اوقات اصن علاقه ای نداری به خوندن درس اونم هر چی که باشه ....
> اصن مهر ماه این شکلی نبودم اما الان که میخام درس بخونم انگار ازش فراریم 
> فقط به فکر اینم زود از اتاق در برم !
> 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> دو تا نقطه ضعف دارم 
> یکی نبود اعتماد به نفسه بعدیشم نداشتن علاقس 
> ترس دارم از اینکه نمرم کم شه یا طق برنامه پیش نرم


*چیزیه که ممکنه برای هر کسی پیش بیاد
چون برای مهر ماه خوب پیش رفتی و خوندی، نیاز به این داری که بیای بالای اب و نفس بگیری.
موقتا، تایم استراحتتو نسبت به قبل بیشتر کن، به زودی احساس میکنی که حسش میاد.

نگران  این موارد نباش ، اگر احساس میکنی در حال حاضر علاقه ای نداری، یکم به خودت فرصت بده*

----------

